# 1981 2h BP Stidham horse trailer for sale



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nice little trailer. What size horses can it carry? I have a 15.2 hh TB who's much longer than my Arabians, and he's absolutely _squished_ in my small 2 horse. I'm looking for a trailer where he'll have some room.


----------



## Rosebud64 (Jan 11, 2010)

Wow, what a nice little trailer for the age! You should have no problem selling it for a grand (or a little more).


----------



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

I really good for horses up to 15hh and my arab fits beautifully but I dont think it could fit a TB. My morgan fits but his butt rests against the butt bar.


----------



## BansheeBabe (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh and about the trailer tires they arnt very good but there functional. we have been using them for about a year or 2 and it came with them when we bought it.


----------

